# Was offered a free Chi puppy today ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hubby and I went to a high end pet supply store today (they sell only premium foods, dehydrated or frozen raw, pet products, etc). We brought Brody and were walking around. We've been there several times before and the owner is really nice. She kept talking about how well behaved Brody was and how good he looked. 

Then she said that she has 2 10 week old Chi puppies at home and would we want to adopt one? It was an oops litter. She is not a breeder, but got a new roommate and she hadn't neutered her male yet and her roomie had a girl and yep - you guessed it. Totally irresponsible but that's beside the point. 

Anyway, they have these two puppies. Purebred Chi's. They are both solid black smooth coats. Dad is a 6 pound tan and white smooth. Mom is a 4 pound black and white.

She just wants the puppies to go to good homes and isn't charging for them. She said she was keeping them until 10 weeks and was trying to do everything "right". She said she is hand picking the parents and knows that we would be a great home for a puppy as she knows Brody and how we care for him. 

So we talked about it and just don't think the timing is right to get another one. And we have concerns about Brody bonding to the new puppy and then he won't be our little boy anymore. Is that stupid?! I know we could offer a great home to a puppy but I just don't feel like it is the right time. Is that bad? IF we ever got Brody a sister, I would want to go to a reputable breeder and do it right. 

Just wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You have incredible willpower! I know I'd have probably caved and taken one in.. but it's also very responsible on your part to be able to know the timing isn't right. Sounds like you went with your gut instinct which is usually the right thing to do. =)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know Tracy..you are very good with the chi in your care. You have had some chalenges there with him too, the eye issues and all--not easy and you were able to deal with everything in stellar fashion. If Brody tollerates the kitties he'd probably do just fine with a chi. if you are not into adopting another chi right now just be honest with the owner. I wouldn't upset my apple-cart here--I feel like this chi likes being an only pup. I am so busy I am not sure that another would fit in here. Maybe I'd feel different if my kids were more responsible--the miss teen isn't--and himself is too young--he is good but too young at 6.

If it is something that you want to do--you will be fine ! If you aren't into it--no harm done. The pups will find another home (okay maybe not as good as yours..but a home )..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Rubia and Kitty!! I was kind of feeling guilty that I didn't take the puppy!! But I just have this feeling like it's not the right time. I was flattered that the owner thought we'd be great parents to this baby, but I'm sure she will find another great home for them. 

Everything is just going so good here. I hate to upset everything with a new baby! Maybe I am just selfish?! But I love having Brody all to myself!! And I know I would be sharing him with another if we got him a sister. I feel pulled in two different directions!!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

It's not bad at all, Tracy. You did absolutely the right thing. You know now is not the right time for you to add to your family. It's not good for you, your family, or the new puppy to bring home another one when everything and everyone isn't ready. Good for you for doing the right thing.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy I know just how you feel. I felt the same way when I only had Lola and was considering Lily. Obviously I got over it. Lol! But you did the right thing. If it doesn't feel like the right time, then it probably isn't. I am very impressed in your decision making, and your willpower!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A new puppy DEFINITELY changes dynamics. Right now, it's just trying to make sure everyone gets love! And that's hard LOL. Oakley isn't too pleased about her new brother when I give him snuggles, and I want to give her more snuggles but all of a sudden Trigger is peeing on the floor or something which distracts from it...so be really sure you want more than one before you get one! =) Obviously though, that's what you are doing.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

You do have awesome will power..I would have melted and instantly fallen for it..definitely not always good to be like me!! Follow your gut and what feels right for you


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I completely understand how you feel. I love being with Paco, I'm not sure how he would react with another pup in the house. I think he would be jealous. You did the right thing you should not feel pressured into another dog if that's not what you want right now. Im sure the owner will find parents just as great as you for her pups.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh you are really really good.. I don't know what i would have done.. probably the same tbh but i think its very very flattering of the lady to say that especially as she doesn't know you, she's just spoken and seen you trot brody round the shop!! Very nice indeed


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I feel better about my decision to not adopt another one after having a good sleep on it last night. We are in such a good routine with Brody right now!! Completely potty trained, all his major medical work done... neuter, vaccinations, got him over his eye problem, etc. so we don't have that hanging over our heads. We can just sit back and enjoy him at this stage and we are having so much fun with him. Adding a new baby to the mix just didn't seem like the right thing to do at this stage.

I'm glad to have you guys input!! A new puppy is a HUGE decision, a 15 year plus commitment and I just don't think we are ready for that yet. 

I hope she finds great homes for her little ones. I feel like she's on the right track as she's really picky and also has access to a good flow of people going in her store who can network for her. 

Thanks for giving me your input/opinions guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it's better that you haven't seen it,otherwise you would have felt worse or adopted it ,and if it's not the right time for you then it's not the right time for a new addition,you have to be sensible as a dog will be with you for a long time.I would love another one but it's not the right time for me either (But one day i will)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have always had only one CHI at a time all my life.... I felt I could provide him with everything.... well, that all changed when my son could no longer keep his Manchester Terrier because of health issues. I offered to take him in and WOW.... I could SEE the difference in the CHI ...its was like "oh boy, someone to play with"... I will no longer have just one dog because I now understand that he was so lonesome at times....... but that is my opinion.... I think you can only make the decision to get another dog/Chi....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> I have always had only one CHI at a time all my life.... I felt I could provide him with everything.... well, that all changed when my son could no longer keep his Manchester Terrier because of health issues. I offered to take him in and WOW.... I could SEE the difference in the CHI ...its was like "oh boy, someone to play with"... I will no longer have just one dog because I now understand that he was so lonesome at times....... but that is my opinion.... I think you can only make the decision to get another dog/Chi....


 I do agree with you having 2 dogs is lovely and great company for each other,i love to see them playing,but my Chi plays more with our cat than my Sheltie,they will even sit side by side on the stairs together.But having 2 does bump up vets fees,feeding,vaccines


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

What a hard decision to have to make! And i will say too that you have some serious will power! lol I would have caved. You know whats best for your family. Though I will admitt I was excited at the thought of Brody having a lil sissy to play with lol BUT I do understand what you said about losing his attention to another chi. Plus there is the worry about maybe him thinking you don't love him any more if you got another lol
Its not the same but, when I had just my first son and hubby and I started talking about having another baby I felt extreme guilt about thinking about it. I felt like my son would feel betrayed if we had another baby. I WANTED another baby but I felt so guilty lol We DID have another baby, which is my daughter (My heart daughter ;-)) and it was the best thing I had ever done lol
having said that though, YOU know your family and there is nothing wrong with having just Brody and loving the stuffing out of the boy. And everyone knows, that boy is the cutest most lovable thing ever!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wow, talk about being tempted... Congratulations for NOT making a 15 year 
commitment on impulse! Good for you for taking time to make a decision that 
will be best for you and your family. It would not be wrong to take the 
puppy; he could be an unexpected blessing. By taking time you are able to 
weigh the pitfalls of the unknown against the joys of opening up your home
to another little Chi buddy for you and Brody


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You know what conflicts me the most about this decision.....

The pictures on here of two or more Chi's snuggling/playing/sleeping together!!! It's so cute!! And the stories of how they love each other and play, etc. It makes me feel like I am selfish for keeping him to myself and not letting him having another dog to play with.

*sigh*


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks Rubia and Kitty!! I was kind of feeling guilty that I didn't take the puppy!! But I just have this feeling like it's not the right time. I was flattered that the owner thought we'd be great parents to this baby, but I'm sure she will find another great home for them.
> 
> Everything is just going so good here. I hate to upset everything with a new baby! Maybe I am just selfish?! But I love having Brody all to myself!! And I know I would be sharing him with another if we got him a sister. I feel pulled in two different directions!!


Thats exactly how I felt when I was thinking of getting another chi, it was horrible, really didn't know what to do. I also love having Rocky all to myself as well and didn't want to upset the household. 
Think its easier when you have multiple chis but its a big step going from 1 chi to 2. Im not ruling out another chi at some point but not now.
Do not feel guilty Tracy!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> You know what conflicts me the most about this decision.....
> 
> The pictures on here of two or more Chi's snuggling/playing/sleeping together!!! It's so cute!! And the stories of how they love each other and play, etc. It makes me feel like I am selfish for keeping him to myself and not letting him having another dog to play with.
> 
> *sigh*


WOW you sound exactly like me Tracy, we love our boys but...............not sure about getting another!

Check out my post from last year.....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=42144


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tracy, what a difficult decision.

One thing that stuck out for me on your post was that if you do get another chi, you want to research and get one from a breeder you approve of....if that is still something you want to do well then wait.

Having another chi could be a great addition to Brody's life, mine do have their own little relationship going on which I love to see and I see it just as that - a bonus/addition to the relationship I have with the three of them.

Of course too dogs will sometimes just not get on and often would be much happier living as an only dog - I suppose it is always a gamble as to whether they get on or not.

Maybe this pup is for you - sometimes gifts do fall from the sky......... have you seen or met with the pup?

But then I am impulsive - and do act with my heart far more often than with my head!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

jane im totaly with you on this, i think tracey is very strong! maybe you might know a good home for these babys as she approached you she must have thought you were her best choice. its very hard to let pups go.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracy, don't feel selfish. I'm one that acts with my head first, then my heart too. :lol: I'd have 10 if I let my heart play into it. :lol: Brody may be just fine by himself. You would know if he was yearning for a playmate. If he seems content, don't worry. With Lexie I knew she "needed" a mate. I could tell that me playing with her was great, but she needed something more. If not, I might still have just one. I have read many say adding another one, whether it's number 2, or number 5 was no different. For me it was different with each one. Added responsibilities and time. So I guess it just depends on the family. You see all of the “sweet” pics, but we don’t often take pics of all the runnin’ we do to keep up with them all. :wink: :lol: So bare in mind that while adding more has so many positives, it does come with work. You will know when it’s the right time.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> WOW you sound exactly like me Tracy, we love our boys but...............not sure about getting another!
> 
> Check out my post from last year.....
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=42144


ha ha Lynda - yes, you sound exactly like me!! 

Thanks to everyone for your good words of advice. You guys are awesome.

I think we'll pass on the puppy. And no, I didn't go see her in person. That would have made it MUCH harder. 

And as Jane pointed out, I DO want to support reputable breeders and when we're ready for another dog, buy one from a breeder that I trust and respect. 

So I guess Brody will be an only child a little longer. Doted on and spoiled rotten.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you are doing the right thing for you just now.
Who knows what the future holds, and you will know when the time is right.

I got my 2 together as you know or i may have just had Darla for a long time too.
I do love how they play and snuggle and Daisy kinda mothers Darla, licking her and stuff.
It helped with Darla a lot being a pup aswell.

I am sure Brody loves being an only child for now and getting all mummy's attention. x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wise decision Tracy, I think if you do decide to go with another chi, you will really enjoy finding the right breeder and the perfect pup..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

maybe this offer of a puppy was the universe's way of getting you ready for a second Chi


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd never be able to say no! Well actually - at this point in time I WOULD be able to say no to another Chi. If it was a Great Dane puppy we we're talking about.... oh it'd be home with me before she even got the words out of her mouth! 

I don't think having a second Chi changed my home dynamic at all. Phoebe is still my little "bitch" and she still loves and wants my attention, and Schroeder coming in certainly loves me and my boyfriend and wants our attention. It makes ME feel better about not being able to give undevided attention all the time because they can just fight with eachother to occupy themselves . 
I wasn't at all worried about Phoebe bonding more with him than me, she was like 9? months when I brought him home and I felt we already had such a bond that it would be ok.

That being said, if you do not want to get another Chi at the moment nothing wrong with that at all! Do it when you feel its right. But either way you have to get over your concerns if you do eventually want another


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You have such good will power to turn down a chi puppy. Of course, you made the right decision because only you know what is best for your family and Brody at this time. That little chi puppy will go to another good and loving home. You'll know when and if you're ready for a second chi.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tracy, I am in the same place as you and feel the same way. I have an only child, love it and love having an only chi. I am always on the lookout but just can't go thru with it. A very good breder friend of mine just offered me a very tiny girl she was going to keep but ended up to small and I passed that up too. At times I feel so selfish, Zoey should have a companion but I just don't the extra work at this point that Zoey is at a good place. I just don't want to potty train again. And it is easier for me to take only one with me rather then 2. That's just my op. I think you did the right thing..
Keep us posted. 

Kay

BTW, it was a SC black girl I was looking for haha...to match my white Zoey.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Tracy, I am in the same place as you and feel the same way. I have an only child, love it and love having an only chi. I am always on the lookout but just can't go thru with it. A very good breder friend of mine just offered me a very tiny girl she was going to keep but ended up to small and I passed that up too. At times I feel so selfish, Zoey should have a companion but I just don't the extra work at this point that Zoey is at a good place. I just don't want to potty train again. And it is easier for me to take only one with me rather then 2. That's just my op. I think you did the right thing..
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Kay
> ...


It so difficult for us single chi owners to make the big step and get another, I am glad to hear it I thought I was being selfish. I wonder will Rocky, Brody and Zoey ever have a bro/sis?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> It so difficult for us single chi owners to make the big step and get another, I am glad to hear it I thought I was being selfish. I wonder will Rocky, Brody and Zoey ever have a bro/sis?


I'm afraid we are the oddballs here with everyone having multiple babies! It will be interesting to see what the future holds but I feel just like Kay does... we are in such a good place I don't want to upset the apple cart!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

When I brought Jerry home, he had been in a house filled with Chi's including his siblings.
After a month, he was still suffering some separation anxiety whenever I had to leave
the house. So, I brought home his sister Tabitha. It was a very easy decision because
I love Jerry and wanted to make him happy... I had no idea that getting Tabitha was
going to totally change my life and make my home so much happier on a daily basis! 
Getting a third is a much, much easier choice


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You ladies with just one, don't beat yourself up. There is nothing selfish about not wanting to add another Chi. Actually, I find it admiring that you all put a lot of thought into it, instead of rushing into something you aren't sure of. Nothing selfish about that at all. There is no way around the extra time and responsibility with each one you bring in. You all will know when it's the right time. It will just feel right. Of course you will have the pre-jitters, and questions, but you will not have so many reservations about it when it's workable for your situations.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Tracy, I am in the same place as you and feel the same way. I have an only child, love it and love having an only chi. I am always on the lookout but just can't go thru with it.



I understand how you feel. My husband and I always owned one chi at a time. We were never a multiple chi family until we adopted Lina on 02/23/08. Lina added much joy to our lives, and most importantly, she was a big sister and good friend to Bella. They loved to be together, playing together, sleeping together. Unfortunately, after 15 months, their sibling rivalry turned into escalating fights and we had to return Lina to her first Mommy Kristin. It broke our hearts into a million pieces that we had to give up one of our fur-daughters. 

Bella again is our only chi child. My husband and I can't go through with adopting another chi as a sibling for Bella. Lina was Daddy's little girl and we don't want to "replace" her with another chi.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I worried about Yoshi getting mad at me for bringing in another baby or liking Chibi better but Yoshi hasnt changed at all. He is still mom's boy


----------

